# Film developing time question...



## Corry (Jan 18, 2006)

...my boyfriend is taking a photography class this semester, and he's getting all of his supplies ordered.  He is wondering how much longer 400 ISO film takes to develop than 100 ISO.  (or is that switched? I know nothing!)...and he's wondering if different chemicals would be used? (I'm thinking no?)

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## terri (Jan 18, 2006)

He'll get his answer depending on which film he ends up actually shooting.  There's always a recommended developing time on the inside of the film box, and that's a good place to start. Once he starts classes, it will make sense to him.


----------



## Corry (Jan 18, 2006)

Thanks Terri...he doesn't have any film to look inside the box right now though, and he just told me the reason he wanted to know was because his teacher said something about she didn't want people holding up the lines for getting in to develop things....that's messed up.


----------



## terri (Jan 18, 2006)

It's all a matter of minutes, and water temp, and the teacher will know all this and should already be prepared for dealing with the chaos...  Developing film he can do on his own at home, leisurely. If it's a community-type darkroom for printing, that's when things start to get ugly.


----------



## Corry (Jan 18, 2006)

Thanks Terri. We may be back in the future for more questions! 

He actually has an account here, and can post his own questions, but he swears they'll get answered faster if I ask instead of him.  Pffft!  Whatever!


----------



## Unimaxium (Jan 18, 2006)

Time depends on the film you use, the developer you use the temperature of the chemicals, and the ISO you rate the film at (you adjust the time whenever you push or pull film). You probably know a lot of this already. 

Generally the time is somewhere between 4-10 minutes for any given film/dev/temp/ISO combination. You can look up developing specific times for many many film/dev/temp/iso combinations here.


----------



## Corry (Jan 18, 2006)

Thanks Uni!


----------



## Fate (Jan 19, 2006)

i wish i could be bothered to get a dark room.... but im going to move to digital soon  At the moment im waiting for a B & W film to be developed and its going to take 7-10 days..... oo the suspense!


----------



## Jeff Canes (Jan 19, 2006)

You can download the data sheets (PDF) from most film manufacturer. IMO Kodak does not make it make it easy to find them. Ilford on the other hand is very easy.


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Jan 20, 2006)

core_17 said:
			
		

> He actually has an account here, and can post his own questions, but he swears they'll get answered faster if I ask instead of him. Pffft! Whatever!


 
This is the Darkroom!  Everybodies question gets answered quickly here!  Tell Erik to get in here & say hello! 

As Terri said the reccomended developing times for B&W are usually printed inside the box in a table for different chemicals/iso speeds.  Very helpful & easy to understand! 

B&W film developing is very easy & rewarding!


----------



## KevinR (Jan 20, 2006)

Tell your boyfriend to buy a changing bag, a cannister and reel, some chemistry, and develop at home. It will save alot of time and headaches. The class situation will get pretty crazy during the developing time.


----------

